# Blade tip profile for box joints



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am thinking of making a box joint jig for use on my small table saw (Scheppach TS 2000) using one of the designs from Stumpy or Matthias. The saw's blade diameter is 200 mm or 8 inches in old currency. Can anyone advise me on the best / correct tooth tip profile for my saw blade as I am afraid that the alternate angled one I presently use will not give a flat even bottom to the joint. As the jig will be used for small boxes I want to ensure that all the joint work looks neat and tidy. Thanks
Jim


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Flat topped grind.

The blade may be hard to find but a saw sharpener can
regrind a blade with a different grind easily.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Forrest has a blade set just for this purpose. I have one and am very happy with it


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Freud has a 2 blade set that I love!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*FTG.*...you don't need to spend $100 on a specialty blade. I brought an older blade to my sharpening service and asked them to regrind the teeth to be a* Flat Top Grind *design. Cost me $8 at the time and still using it today : )
Perfect flat bottom and square edged cuts.
You can also Google "FTG saw blades" if you must have something new.


----------

